# PMDC Objection on All Colleges



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

hey guys kindly tell what objection today pmdc raised on all colleges like cmh,shalamar,lmdc,asmdc, riphah etc. please elaborate


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> hey guys kindly tell what objection today pmdc raised on all colleges like cmh,shalamar,lmdc,asmdc, riphah etc. please elaborate


what are you talking about? did pmdc say something??


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

yes pmdc did say it.. admissions of 15 colleges revoked


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

*Violation of Council rules: PMDC revokes admissions to 15 private colleges*




> LAHORE, Nov 6: The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) has revoked all the MBBS and BDS admissions by 15 private institutions in violation of its rules, Dawn has learnt.
> The PMDC has categorically declared all admissions done before the Oct 31 deadline (for the session 2012-13) illegal, strictly directing the medical and dental institutions in question to re-advertise the admission criteria in compliance with the Amendment Act 2012, an official privy to the development said.
> 
> “These colleges will have to advertise the admissions process for MBBD/BDS again and make admissions in strict compliance with the PMDC rules in order to avoid invoking Section 25 of the PMDC (amendment) Act 2012 which amended the Section 22 of the PMDC Ordinance 1962,” the official said.
> ...


 http://dawn.com/2012/11/07/violatio...dc-revokes-admissions-to-15-private-colleges/


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Hahaha!
Now what gonna happen next? =p


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

What does that mean ? :O


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

LOOOL this is awesome


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

I doubt anything will happen. Students who have given their fees will be on the final list of the respective private medical colleges, which most likely will be posted after Nov 26th. Don't think any Private medical college will start their classes before Nov 26th.


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

oh wow


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing will gonna happen
all this is just *dramybazi*:dead:
this is a reaction of PMDC against a talk show on city42 in which some YDA members and senior doctors pointed on Private colleges that they are not following rules of PMDC and UHS. And both these authorities are silent on this voilation.
so just to show reaction on this PMDC said this otherwise everything is done. Many private colleges which recieve heavy donations from students do give some part of it to these authorities.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Nothing will happen.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

what now?????

so what happens now?

what about the people who have already submitted their fee? would we have to buy the prospectuses again? 

does this mean i might have a chance in cmh now? or is nothing going to change?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

oh wow, now these people have come to know that there are some private medical colleges that were taking "interviews" and "entry tests". Seriously, this is so frustrating, we all have spend days over days in getting into some colleges, now these officials are acting as if they didn't knew what was happening earlier on.
please stop this DRAMA BAZI:yuck:


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

what the hell is this? does this mean my admission has been cancelled? i have paid my dues what about it?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

hm12 said:


> what the hell is this? does this mean my admission has been cancelled? i have paid my dues what about it?


where did u pay your fee???


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

i think now we have to wait for further info.....guessing will just confuse us


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh muuuuuaaaahhh PMDC I love ya


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

The list has names of 13 colleges ! :S


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

bkn said:


> where did u pay your fee???


sharif medical college i paid it today


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

hm12 said:


> sharif medical college i paid it today


I didnt pay anywhere yet...how come fmh is not on the list??? and why are only 13 colleges mentioned???


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

bkn said:


> I didnt pay anywhere yet...how come fmh is not on the list??? and why are only 13 colleges mentioned???


fmh should have been on the top of the list lol. I think they didnt remember to mention its name.....


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

m273 said:


> fmh should have been on the top of the list lol. I think they didnt remember to mention its name.....


May be they left no evidence  or bribed dawn news  
Why isnt pmdc announcing the list of colleges officially? And why are only 13 colleges mentioned in the list?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

I wonder why is Shifa and Agha Khan not on the list?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

chinablue said:


> May be they left no evidence  or bribed dawn news
> Why isnt pmdc announcing the list of colleges officially? And why are only 13 colleges mentioned in the list?


hena? this is all very confusing and suspicious...

can this be a rumor?


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Chachu said:


> I wonder why is Shifa and Agha Khan not on the list?


Aga khan is in Sindh !And Shifa isnt in Punjab either. So may be they have different rules for them :S

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> hena? this is all very confusing and suspicious...
> 
> can this be a rumor?


Since when does Dawn news publish rumours ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Aga khan is in Sindh !And Shifa isnt in Punjab either. So may be they have different rules for them :S
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


newspapers publish rumors all the time...like the one published 3-4 days ago about the age of retirement increasing to 62 for gov officers...that was a rumor...


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

bkn said:


> newspapers publish rumors all the time...like the one published 3-4 days ago about the age of retirement increasing to 62 for gov officers...that was a rumor...


Really? Cant say then :S


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

chinablue said:


> Aga khan is in Sindh !And Shifa isnt in Punjab either. So may be they have different rules for them :S


You're right about Agha Khan. But Shifa comes under Punjab as much as Riphah (IIMC), which has already been alleged of the violation. So my question stands.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

i dont know what will happen and whether anything will aswell but just that this news is highlighted makes me glad because it made me boil up with the fact that these institutions were demanding fee from the students with a deadline of 2 days or a week. even though theri classes are scheduled to start a month later. i just pray they get a lesson so next time this doesnt happen IA


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

Chachu said:


> You're right about Agha Khan. But Shifa comes under Punjab as much as Riphah (IIMC), which has already been alleged of the violation. So my question stands.


because shifa started taking fees after 31st Oct..i.e. from 1st Nov so i dont think so they violated any pmdc rules.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

anonymous26 said:


> because shifa started taking fees after 31st Oct..i.e. from 1st Nov so i dont think so they violated any pmdc rules.


In that case, Shalamar and FUMC also declared their Merit lists after October. Gave their first payment deadlines till 6th of Nov, care to explain why are 'they' alleged for the violation?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess only those who are affiliated with UHS are been alleged of the violation.


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

Alhamdulillah........ finally some light at the end of the tunnel.i was seriously depressed out of my mind and i was thinking of giving up trying to get in a medical college. i know all this seems like totally the opposite of what our higher authorities have been doing but lets not be too pessimistic about it. maybe it will all turn out to be very good for us.
but yes fmh has managed to stay out of it all and it seems suspicious and funny at the same time. i mean is pmdc run by a bunch of amateur kids that private colleges had to practically wave their admission advertisements in their face to make them realize that they are actually violating their rules and regulations lol. and people at fmh were also all weird and secretive a few days before when my father visited their campus and also called them to persuade them to give me a seat as i didnt pay their fee on time. their deputy director student affair actually said to my father that "u just point out the person who told u to pay the fee after interview then i will deal with this matter cuz we r not collecting fee until the gov merit list have been displayed." so....... lol if fmh has been able to dodge pmdc by this stupid scheme of theirs.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> I guess only those who are affiliated with UHS are been alleged of the violation.


Yep, That would make sense


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

this is all drama...confirm......


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

Chachu said:


> In that case, Shalamar and FUMC also declared their Merit lists after October. Gave their first payment deadlines till 6th of Nov, care to explain why are 'they' alleged for the violation?


I dont know what 'Shalamar' or 'FUMC' is ! All I know is according to what pmdc stated that fees shall not be taken before 31st Oct , Shifa did not violate that rule...If you are too concerned why others have been added you can contact pmdc regarding that !
And other point stated earlier could also be that its not under UHS !


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys shifa agha khan or someelse college....not the uhs matters nor uhs
this rule is by PMDC i.e. pakistan medical and dental council
so as i think it should be applicable on all:?


----------



## psychotrez (Oct 24, 2012)

the complaint was by uhs to PMDC so every other institute is ruled out !


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

riphah is also not under uhs then why?????????


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

bkn said:


> newspapers publish rumors all the time...like the one published 3-4 days ago about the age of retirement increasing to 62 for gov officers...that was a rumor...


oh man its not at all rumour check todays newspaper... all colleges have given add. what to do now? i have submitted fee inakhtar saeed 

- - - Updated - - -



imrankharal said:


> riphah is also not under uhs then why?????????


man its by pmdc not by uhs


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> oh man its not at all rumour check todays newspaper... all colleges have given add. what to do now? i have submitted fee inakhtar saeed
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



nothing is going to happen dont worry


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

anonymous26 said:


> I dont know what 'Shalamar' or 'FUMC' is ! All I know is according to what pmdc stated that fees shall not be taken before 31st Oct , Shifa did not violate that rule...If you are too concerned why others have been added you can contact pmdc regarding that !
> And other point stated earlier could also be that its not under UHS !


It's funny you're in a Med Students forum and you don't know about Shalamar or FUMC, they're Medical colleges, my friend, and quite prestigious ones FYI. Why I pointed them out was because a rule is true for all medical colleges, if they're alleged for something they did, no college should be given exception. and I don't need to necessarily call PMDC because the issue is being discussed here and I'm giving my opinion, for which I have full right to 
I agree with Mekiyusuf, unless psyhotrez is correct  It's really confusing


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

but i am continuously sending complaint emils to pmdc:thumbsup:i am telling them that we will protest if u will not take action against these colleges...so lets see drama...infact the present situation is also due to emails from me and my 98 friends...lets rock!!!!:woot:


----------



## psychotrez (Oct 24, 2012)

uhs issued a decree that no affiliated college would start admission before the government colleges do but since they did,uhs fired a complaint to PMDC regarding this and hence PMDC has ordered to start admission process again and therefore all this hassle.

Shifa comes under PMDC and they displayed their second merit list today .#burn


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

rockstar said:


> but i am continuously sending complaint emils to pmdc:thumbsup:i am telling them that we will protest if u will not take action against these colleges...so lets see drama...infact the present situation is also due to emails from me and my 98 friends...lets rock!!!!:woot:


 what the heck is this ? well mails can not do anything. we have deposited fees... wandered in colleges for two months almost...and now you guys are doing this.. huh too much


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

sorry...but think about those who didnt get admission in any college:roll:although i got in LMDC but i still have pity for deprived ones


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

but if they are going to restart their admission process wont they refund the fee they have taken? and if u did make the merit ull be enrolled again. so why worry?  because all the higher merit students in the merit list of these above mentioned medical colleges will go to punjab medical collges..


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

psychotrez said:


> uhs issued a decree that no affiliated college would start admission before the government colleges do but since they did,uhs fired a complaint to PMDC regarding this and hence PMDC has ordered to start admission process again and therefore all this hassle.
> 
> Shifa comes under PMDC and they displayed their second merit list today .#burn


tell meone thing was uhs out of mind when whole punjab had admission in private colleges as burning issue... its all topi drama to get money from these colleges... and uhs itself is drama which is just hanging admissions in public sector for one and half month.... plus what about avicenna who took its interview earlier than other colleges on 6th oct. and continenal college who also started its admission. avicenna's princi is taking extra money openly no one even bother to ask him.... waowww great pmdc and uhs... chamchay

- - - Updated - - -



psychotrez said:


> uhs issued a decree that no affiliated college would start admission before the government colleges do but since they did,uhs fired a complaint to PMDC regarding this and hence PMDC has ordered to start admission process again and therefore all this hassle.
> 
> Shifa comes under PMDC and they displayed their second merit list today .#burn


tell meone thing was uhs out of mind when whole punjab had admission in private colleges as burning issue... its all topi drama to get money from these colleges... and uhs itself is drama which is just hanging admissions in public sector for one and half month.... plus what about avicenna who took its interview earlier than other colleges on 6th oct. and continenal college who also started its admission. avicenna's princi is taking extra money openly no one even bother to ask him.... waowww great pmdc and uhs... chamchay


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> but i am continuously sending complaint emils to pmdc:thumbsup:i am telling them that we will protest if u will not take action against these colleges...so lets see drama...infact the present situation is also due to emails from me and my 98 friends...lets rock!!!!:woot:



You ROCK rockstar !!! lol


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

and i agree with angry bird ... why o why did the uhs have go delay displaying their 1st merit list 2 months after original entry test !? i was reading that last year the uhs classes started on 21st nov lol


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Chachu said:


> I wonder why is Shifa and Agha Khan not on the list?


Well Aga Khan is in Sindh so the rules might be different, and the thing with Shifa is that it didn't violate the rules. The rule broken here was that no admission was allowed to be confirmed before the 31st of October. Shifa however started admissions on the 1st of November so it doesn't apply to them.

I think this year they're not gonna do anything. It could be done simply so that it doesn't happen again next year. Surely they can't get away with ruining the lives of all the students of all those colleges.

- - - Updated - - -



Chachu said:


> You're right about Agha Khan. But Shifa comes under Punjab as much as Riphah (IIMC), which has already been alleged of the violation. So my question stands.


Btw Shifa is in Islamabad which is Capital Territory (Not in Punjab). IIMC is in Rawalpindi which is part of the Punjab province. But I'm not ruling out suspicious stuff.

- - - Updated - - -

Sheikh Zayed's not in there...and it's in Lahore so obviously Punjab.:?

As far as I know, they also released their merit list in November though. Can't say about FUMC or Shalamar then.


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Any one call cmh or shifa up to ask their response and wat students are suppose to do


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Any one call cmh or shifa up to ask their response and wat students are suppose to do


 akhtar saeed too


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

I called a few medical colleges in Lahore inquiring about it and all of them said that they received no formal letters from PMDC  And so they dont give a s**t about some news published in some newspaper! Rumour then ?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

chinablue said:


> I called a few medical colleges in Lahore inquiring about it and all of them said that they received no formal letters from PMDC  And so they dont give a s**t about some news published in some newspaper! Rumour then ?


i called the colleges too and they said k they did get the letters but nothing is going to happen...i am supposed to submit my fee in smdc just as they asked me till 13th...not a rumor...just drama


----------



## No name (Oct 10, 2012)

Username said:


> I doubt anything will happen. Students who have given their fees will be on the final list of the respective private medical colleges, which most likely will be posted after Nov 26th. Don't think any Private medical college will start their classes before Nov 26th.



Please tell me if you or anyone has any idea to when are the classes in LMDC/CMH starting ? 
If any Hostelites here - what are you planning to do ? I have to get a room in the hostel accordingly. The admin inLMDC is not telling us anything.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

No name said:


> Please tell me if you or anyone has any idea to when are the classes in LMDC/CMH starting ?
> If any Hostelites here - what are you planning to do ? I have to get a room in the hostel accordingly. The admin inLMDC is not telling us anything.


hi no name!!!!! i m also going to join LMDC..they said tahat classes will start at the end of this month and we will call u for orientation one week before....they will show us our rooms,will tell us about books etc.....so dont get panic:cool!:


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

So it's here too 

Rules Violation: PMDC cancels private college admissions – The Express Tribune

I really don't know is it drama or what ever ><
Though i applied in LMDC and Shareef now which i missed last time.

And most of the university admissions are reopened.
So i guess this won't be a drama. -_-
EduVision - Admissions


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

But if admissions start again now, then how are the classes gonna start on time? And what about those who've already paid for admission?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

This is all just a drama just to show PMDC that they're doing something about it. The lists have already been made. They're just delaying it cause of PMDC. No need to stress over it.


----------



## zain khalid (Nov 1, 2012)

guMnam said:


> yes pmdc did say it.. admissions of 15 colleges revoked


and the students who,ve submitted d fee in these clgs ,,wt abt those...??"??????



[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------

